# ISO NMEA CABLE HELP



## 252 (Dec 10, 2009)

I want to connect a Link8 with hds12 gen3. What cable would this take? No other devices will be connected to this network. They talk about a red connecter for the link and it looks like it would be the same on the hds nmea port. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Jon


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

PM Sent


----------

